# Ipod to Pioneer headunit - connection question?



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

i have a pioneer DEH-7400mp








with this hook up on the backside.









that i want to hook a 4th gen Ipod nano to.








but im not concerned with controlling the Ipod through the radio controls. the headunit is being hidden and just serving as the brain/amp for the speakers. im going to have the Ipod mounted to the dash, and i want to be able to control the song selection/volume via the Ipod.
pioneer makes 2 specific pieces to add an Ipod to their radios, just an Ibus interface cable, and then the full integration kit.
http://www.onlinecarstereo.com...17735
or this
http://www.onlinecarstereo.com...17143
which one do i need to use to?
_Modified by steveo27 at 10:09 PM 12-7-2008_


_Modified by steveo27 at 10:10 PM 12-7-2008_


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

could be wrong but both those setups are designed to allow you to control the iPod through the head unit. 
You would have to use the head phone jack audio connection to do what your thinking. 
Josh had some cool setup he was working on that he couldn't get working for some reason.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Just thought of this but takes some research on your end.
You could buy an extra ipod connector and RCA jack wire and cut them. Find out what pins do what and hook the power wires to a power sorce on the ipod cable (so it charges) and then find out what wires are the audio wires. (hopefully only 2 wires for stereo). Then splice those two wires into the RCA jacks and run them to an amp. 
This MIGHT work, my only fear is that the ipod does not have enough output signal to send to the amp. Then you might need to buy some audio signal amp to boost that signal before it hits the amp. 
That could work, however if you connect the wrong wire someplace you could fry something


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LO-vw* »_Just thought of this but takes some research on your end.
You could buy an extra ipod connector and RCA jack wire and cut them. Find out what pins do what and hook the power wires to a power sorce on the ipod cable (so it charges) and then find out what wires are the audio wires. (hopefully only 2 wires for stereo). Then splice those two wires into the RCA jacks and run them to an amp. 
*
*could work for volume control. That cable to the cd changer thing kinda sucks because you control the volume through the head unit... and the songs and everything through the Ipod. IIRC**
This MIGHT work, my only fear is that the ipod does not have enough output signal to send to the amp. Then you might need to buy some audio signal amp to boost that signal before it hits the amp. 
**It does have enough signal. The ipod throught the enfig cable I had ran directly to my amp via rca plugs**
That could work, however if you connect the wrong wire someplace you could fry something










My dock set up will work, I just have to work out some sort of attenuator set up. No big deal... but it's ****ing cold and I don't feel like being outside ******* with wires right now. My ipod is running from the a cable that comes from the headphone out put, to rca plugs for now. 
Like this:








Into two of these (one for channels 1-2, one for channels 3-4 on my amp):








Sound quality is definitely ok. It was better when I used the dock I'm working on, but again volume control was a bit of an issue lol.
I'll stop over later if you're free, or if you work, I'm here till five.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

i work 5 til close so stop by on your way home


----------



## blizzardVR6 (Nov 16, 2005)

buy an Alpine


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: (blizzardVR6)*

bah, the pioneer is fine. just tryin to figure out how to link it now


----------



## blizzardVR6 (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (steveo27)*

ha! i like kenwood meself... but yeah ipod control, just buy that cable and you can control the ipod like you want and from the headunit. lol, why would you hide those cool sound meters ?? oops...


----------



## bbplaya4lfe (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (blizzardVR6)*

wont the ip bus cable work on that?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i have no idea...
i found this also..
http://www.crutchfield.com/S-x...p=120


----------



## bbplaya4lfe (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

get a ip bus cable. bestbuy sells the rca version & ipod hookup version.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bbplaya4lfe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bbplaya4lfe* »_get a ip bus cable. bestbuy sells the rca version & ipod hookup version.

so it goes from the Ipod to the RCA cables on the back of the headunit? will this charge the Ipod or just let it play through the radio?
sorry for all the questions, but i have no experience with hooking up Ipods


----------



## 2001GLXJettaVR6 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

I have a pioneer cd/dvd unit in mine and I'm using the actual ipod integration unit, I bought the cable at first, about $30, and it wouldn't work with mine. The ipod integration unit cost about $50. I'd try the cable first, the integration unit is just so you can see your artists and playlists on the screen but I don't think yours does that. Would not recommend using an RCA cable, I tried that and turned my aux function on and it was all static and noise. Good luck










_Modified by 2001GLXJettaVR6 at 8:43 PM 12-14-2008_


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (2001GLXJettaVR6)*

i got one of the 30$ cables. im hoping itll work, if not, ill have to get the other things


----------



## New2theGame (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (builtforsin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *builtforsin* »_
My dock set up will work, I just have to work out some sort of attenuator set up. No big deal... but it's ****ing cold and I don't feel like being outside ******* with wires right now. My ipod is running from the a cable that comes from the headphone out put, to rca plugs for now. 
Like this:








Into two of these (one for channels 1-2, one for channels 3-4 on my amp):








Sound quality is definitely ok. It was better when I used the dock I'm working on, but again volume control was a bit of an issue lol.
I'll stop over later if you're free, or if you work, I'm here till five.









x2 for that setup. I did the same thing. Those pics should explain it all. The only bad part is that the adapter that goes from the 2 RCA ports to the 1 audio jack is really hard to fit behind your head unit. But if you organize all of your cables correctly and ziptie everything you can get it all to fit. Just be patient with it.


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (New2theGame)*

About that set-up. I have *no* headunit. Just a 4 channel amp and new component speakers. If I keep this set up (and I might) I'll probably upgrade to a decent 5 channel and a 8inch sub hidden back there somewhere. Who even knows at this point lol.


----------



## New2theGame (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (builtforsin)*

by head unit, i meant your pioneer deck..


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (New2theGame)*

Oh lol. You're thinking of Steveo. I got you.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ugh. ofcourse the cable i have doesnt work :kill everyone:


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ttt


----------



## bbplaya4lfe (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (builtforsin)*

it didnt work? !


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

this worked - http://www.crutchfield.com/S-l...p=120


----------



## bbplaya4lfe (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

great to know it worked. & that plugs is ip bus interface.


----------



## mico7287 (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Ipod to Pioneer headunit - connection question? (steveo27)*

aslong as u dont want to control the tracks from the radio you can use this 1 they work good and cheap price i found it on ebay i have 1 in my car and works good this 1 you can hook up power and ground 2 it and it will charge your i pod 2 http://cgi.ebay.com/Pioneer-IP...%3A50


----------

